# RAAF Beaufort crash



## Wildcat (Jul 16, 2006)

I'd read about this incident and knew it had been filmed, but I've only just come across the footage.
Beaufort Crash  Two Beauforts A9


----------



## R988 (Jul 17, 2006)

I get a password request


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 17, 2006)

Go to this pageUnderwater Warbirds and click on Beaufort crash, just ignore the password request, you can still view it without one


----------

